# Your favorite Pigeon quotes



## Japanese Boyfriend

Here are some I made up myself: 

_*And on the seventh day God rested, and while He rested He dreamed His greatest creation yet -- the Pigeon. And when He awoke, He made His dream reality.*_

*A Pigeon is an angel with a beak.*


----------



## Dima

My quote: The pigeon bites only the hand that feeds him.


----------



## Dima

Japanese Boyfriend said:


> Here are some I made up myself:
> 
> _*And on the seventh day God rested, and while He rested He dreamed His greatest creation yet -- the Pigeon. And when He awoke, He made His dream reality.*_
> 
> *A Pigeon is an angel with a beak.*



I love the one with Creation of GOD. It's like a methafore, the pigeon means peace / rest..and he was created while God rested through his dream. At least that's how i see it. Genius!


----------



## george simon

*Some days you are the pigeon,and some days you are the statue* GEORGE


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

pigeon crap stinks


----------



## thepigeonkey

Jason Heidlauf said:


> pigeon crap stinks


HA! thats funny but I don't get it.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

that's what some farmers say when they have hundreds of pigeons on there silos . it must be an Amish thing ,along with plug that out ,or through some cow over the fence ....


----------



## horseart4u

the more i see of some men, the more i love my pigeons


----------



## almondman

OUCH!!!!!.


----------



## horseart4u

i thought someone would get a kick out of that


----------



## almondman

Quite literally!!!


----------



## Whitedove06

" Hold fast to your dreams, as without them you are like a bird with a broken wing that cannot fly....''


----------



## horseart4u

Whitedove06 said:


> " Hold fast to your dreams, as without them you are like a bird with a broken wing that cannot fly....''


i like it


----------



## NZ Pigeon

horseart4u said:


> the more i see of some men, the more i love my pigeons


"men" being the human race ofcourse aye Donna, Not "men" as im Males


----------



## drifter

“The only difference between a pigeon and the American farmer today is that a pigeon can still make a deposit on a John Deere.”


----------



## horseart4u

NZ Pigeon said:


> "men" being the human race ofcourse aye Donna, Not "men" as im Males


 hey hey yup "MEN"


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

that's the truth hope it gets better soon . we still got a long road a head of us with this drought this year ,with the price of feed, and fuel and every thing else going through the roof that has anything to do with corn ....


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Jason Heidlauf said:


> pigeon crap stinks


LOL, that's the most literal qoute here I think. Better than GOD qoutes.

******This aint a religious forum and I would rather not read that sort of thing here but since I have I suppose I am allowed to comment on it.*****


----------



## NZ Pigeon

horseart4u said:


> hey hey yup "MEN"


We ain't all bad.


----------



## Pigeonfriends

horseart4u said:


> the more i see of some men, the more i love my pigeons



Evil Triumphs when good men does nothing.


----------



## ND Cooper

George, as well as I, know the truth!


----------



## dublin boy

Showing pigeons ,

When you lose, say nothing , When you win , say even less .


----------



## Pijlover

Pigeon Kabootar, Udan Fly
Look Dekho, Aasman Sky


----------



## NZ Pigeon

dublin boy said:


> Showing pigeons ,
> 
> When you lose, say nothing , When you win , say even less .


I like that!!!!


----------



## horseart4u

what does this mean?
"Pigeon Kabootar, Udan Fly
Look Dekho, Aasman Sky"


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Google translate it


----------



## horseart4u

i tried it didn't do anything...


----------



## Pijlover

horseart4u said:


> what does this mean?
> "Pigeon Kabootar, Udan Fly
> Look Dekho, Aasman Sky"


It simply means "look, the pigeons are flying in the sky"
But its really funny in the way it is said, mixing the two languages Urdu/English


----------



## horseart4u

thank you


----------



## Armanitvrs

NZ Pigeon said:


> LOL, that's the most literal qoute here I think. Better than GOD qoutes.
> 
> ******This aint a religious forum and I would rather not read that sort of thing here but since I have I suppose I am allowed to comment on it.*****


This isn't a farming forum either, but both quotes implemented pigeons, thus it's okay. If you don't want to read something, it's up to you to get out, not the other people to shut up.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Armanitvrs said:


> This isn't a farming forum either, but both quotes implemented pigeons, thus it's okay. If you don't want to read something, it's up to you to get out, not the other people to shut up.


I didn't tell anyone to shut up, I just put my opinion forward on the first qoute, I am entitled to an opinion. They like the qoute, I do not.


----------



## Armanitvrs

Yea, I didn't say you told anyone to shut up.


----------

